# Dzelži / Hardware >  kompis

## juris90

dabuju kopi pa leto tapec ka nesledzas iekshaa. skanju vinjsh neizdvesh nekadu, monitoram deg tikai lampinja. hdd visu laiku domaa. procis intel inside celeron. kas varetu but par problemu? vadi visi itka ir vietaa.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

beigta matesplate vai baroshanas bloks vai abi!  ::

----------


## Delfins

Apsveicu ar naudiņas pakāšanu.

----------


## juris90

da es vinju dabuju pa 5chuku; sistembloks ar cd room, monitors, pelite, klaviatura+ visi vadi, tik ka uzzinat kas nestrada, matesplate vai baroklis?

----------


## Mairis

ja cietais un veņķiki šeptē, tad mātene vai procis ir pizģec!

----------


## Delfins

Ne vienmēr, Mairis - `bez` m/b var strādāt visi pārējie.. bet nestartēties - var vai nu bios sačakarēties, vai čipseti nodegt... bet m/b var ieslēgt/izslēgt ar pogu. 
Pašam tādas 2 ir  ::

----------


## juris90

::  nu kad vinju iesledz iedegas hdd diode un deg visu laiku, ventilatori strada abi gan baroshanai gan procim.

----------


## Delfins

da beigta mātene (lasi jebkurš kontrolieris - vga, ram, chipset).
Procis varbūt arī dzīvs.

----------


## Lemings

Kas par barokli AT vai ATX?
Ja AT baroklis tad visam bija jārūc, ar ATX ir pieredze, ka bloki aizgājuši pie dieviem. Pamēģin dabūt kaut kur citu detaļas un maini, kamēr kaut kas sāk strādāt. 

 Man ir gadījies, ja deg hdd lampiņa, un nekas nenotiek, tad varbūt ide kabelis otrādi, pamēģini izraut visu lieko ārā un palaist minimālajā konfigurācijā.

----------


## juris90

> Kas par barokli AT vai ATX?
> Ja AT baroklis tad visam bija jārūc, ar ATX ir pieredze, ka bloki aizgājuši pie dieviem. Pamēģin dabūt kaut kur citu detaļas un maini, kamēr kaut kas sāk strādāt. 
> 
>  Man ir gadījies, ja deg hdd lampiņa, un nekas nenotiek, tad varbūt ide kabelis otrādi, pamēģini izraut visu lieko ārā un palaist minimālajā konfigurācijā.


 a ka man zinat at vai atx?

----------


## Lemings

> Kas par barokli AT vai ATX?
> Ja AT baroklis tad visam bija jārūc, ar ATX ir pieredze, ka bloki aizgājuši pie dieviem. Pamēģin dabūt kaut kur citu detaļas un maini, kamēr kaut kas sāk strādāt. 
> 
>  Man ir gadījies, ja deg hdd lampiņa, un nekas nenotiek, tad varbūt ide kabelis otrādi, pamēģini izraut visu lieko ārā un palaist minimālajā konfigurācijā.
> 
> 
>  a ka man zinat at vai atx?


 Paskaties te ir salīdzinājums.  AT nevadās no mātes plates ir parasts slēdzis, kādiem 400 MHz celeroniem jau bija atx barokļi. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_p ... AT_vs._ATX

----------


## juris90

pastijos  ::  man laikam tad ir AT man ir ar sledzi no sledza iet vadi uz baroshanas bloku un uz baroshanas bloka uzzimeta sledza vadu krasu shema un uz baroshanas bloka ir uzraksts switching power supply  ::

----------


## karloslv

omfg, un vēl varbūt 'made in china' arī uzrakstīts? holy shit!  ::

----------


## Lemings

Palasi to rakstu tur ir redzams, kāds ir konektors at mātesplatei un kāds atx, ja Tev ir AT tad met to datoru ārā. Nekas labs tur nevar būt.

----------


## juris90

vel tada lieta ka cd room neveras valja- bet man liekas ka vinjam ir jataisas valja, kaut mates platei ir pizdec, jo no baroshanas bloka iet tachu baroshana pa taisno uz cd roomu

----------


## Delfins

ibio, pamēģini ar adatu - cdromiem ir caurums kur to iebakstīt.

----------


## juris90

tagad ar cd roomu butu viss kartibaa, es kompii ieliku citu barokli un tagad iet cd rooms un hdd led vairs nedeg arii. man viens cilveks ieteica nonjemt no procesora kuleri un taustit vai procis silst bez kulera vai nee, bet manejais auksts ka kaps. pat pec pusstundas. cd rooma ieliku disku un palaidu ja pashaa cd rooma austinjas iesprauz tad ir muzika a ja iesprauzj datora aizmugure tag nekaa, tagad ar baroshanu viss ir kartibaa. tagad jaizdoma kam ir kapu procesoram vai matesplatei!

----------


## Lemings

ATX laikam ja nepalaižas tad varētu būt ir nekas nedarbojas, neko labāku, kā mainīt visu pēc kārtas ieteikt nevar.

----------


## Delfins

> ATX laikam ja nepalaižas tad varētu būt ir nekas nedarbojas, neko labāku, kā mainīt visu pēc kārtas ieteikt nevar.


 ja procis auksts, tad vistacamāk CPU/mātene beigta,.. jo nav kas darbojās un nav kas nodarbina proci.
Reāli CPU vajadzēja būt kaut cik siltam.

Vari mest ārā to kompi, jo jēgas no viņa mūsdienās nav nekādas - max. routers vai saimniecībā taimers/vadība slēdžiem.

----------


## juris90

es vinju meginashu palaist. nopirkshu jaunu mateni un proci.

----------


## Amigo69

Es gan At varbūt arī uzreiz nemestu arā... Tāds dators kopā ar Win98 (var pārstartēt DOS) ļoti labi der dažādiem eksperimentiem, mērbloku vadībai.
Par barošanas bloku - ar ATX ir čakars, lai viņu atsevišķi izmantotu; lai darbinātu, obligāti jāpieslēdz neliela pretestība (kaut vai LEDi)...
Pašam pieredze at AT tāda - divus AT barošanas blokus esmu nosvilinājis, kamēr atradu vienu 200W ar iebūvētu aizsardzību. Izmantoju dažādiem mēģinājumiem,shēmiņām par strāvas avotu - ir gan+5V gan +12V(dikiekārtu barošanas vads); spriegumu var ņemt arī no mātesplates barošanas 12 vadu(2*6vadi) kabeļiem, tajos ir +3,3V, +5V, -5V,+12V, -12V spriegumi.
CD iekārta, iespējams, nevērās dēl problēmām ar IDE. Pašam tā ir bijis.

----------

